
On Script Loaders - niyazpk
http://blog.getify.com/2010/12/on-script-loaders/
======
bretthopper
Great post. Now we just need a rebuttal from Steve Souders.

I wish some of these authors would start collaborating together though. The
number of script loaders is getting ridiculous: LABjs, ControlJS, Head JS, and
$script.js.

Am I missing any?

~~~
jpadvo
According to the LABjs homepage, Steve Souders is now working with the author
on LABjs.

<http://labjs.com/>

~~~
bretthopper
Steve Souders DID work with the author. Now he made a "competing" script
loader called ControlJS which is what this entire blog post is about.

------
jpadvo
>But ControlJS, HeadJS, and many other script loaders like them are doing the
same thing. They aren’t necessarily using the exact same trick as LABjs used,
but they are pinning their entire loading functionality on hacky, non-standard
behavior.

Well, yikes. I'm using head.js because I figured one loader was just as good
as another, but now I'm having second thoughts. Dang, _everything_ is
complicated...

------
yuhong
"I think itâ€™s"

Looks like UTF-8 interpreted as Windows-1252 then converted to UTF-8. And
looks like it is happening in quotations of blog comments.

